# Datenaustausch S7 <-> Server / PC



## Tigerente1974 (15 Februar 2019)

Hallo Forum.

Da diese Anforderung jetzt immer häufiger gestellt wird, möchte ich mir das nötige Wissen dafür aneignen.

Es geht darum ein paar Werte aus der SPS-Welt (S7-1500) in die PC-Welt (Server des Kunden) zu bringen.
Z.B.: Werte aus einem DB -> csv-Datei
Andersherum möchte ich die Möglichkeit haben, aus der PC-Welt Werte in der SPS-Welt zu verarbeiten.

- Das Schreiben/Lesen von Werten mit einer gekauften Software-Lösung (Data-Logger, etc.) ist nicht mein Ziel.

- Mit Siemens Bordmitteln geht so etwas mit Skripten auf einem HMI. Das habe ich schon einmal so eingesetzt, als es darum ging Daten aus der SPS zu schreiben.
Allerdings habe ich nur absolutes Basiswissen was vba-Programmierung angeht. Hinzu kommt das umständliche Datenhandling SPS <-> HMI.  
Ob man damit auch Daten vom server zur SPS lesen kann, weiß ich nicht.

- Über Libnodave habe ich hier im Forum schon etwas gelesen. Hierfür muss man wohl auch ziemlich fit mit vba-Programmierung sein.

- So wie ich das verstanden habe, gibt es noch die Möglichkeit über OPC-server. Was ist das genau? Benötigt man dafür kostenpflichtige Software?

- Gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten?

Wie gesagt, es geht nur um ein paar Werte. Ich möchte nicht mit einer teuren Lösung über das Ziel hinausschießen.
Genausowenig möchte ich Zeit und Geld in einen Lehrgang stecken, der mich trotzdem nicht zum Ziel bringt.

Über Anregungen würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## PN/DP (15 Februar 2019)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> - Gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten?


TCP-Fileserver für S7-Controller


> Wenn Sie nur wenige, essenzielle SPS-Daten auf einem PC ablegen und weiterverarbeiten möchten, dann bietet Ihnen dieses Anwendungsbeispiel eine günstige Alternative. Dieses Anwendungsbeispiel zeigt Ihnen, wie Sie Produktionsdaten aus allen gängigen S7-CPUs direkt in Dateien eines Windows-Rechners ablegen können.



Harald


----------



## Tigerente1974 (16 Februar 2019)

Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Diese Möglichkeit kannte ich noch nicht.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass die Software ohne Lizenzgebühren funktioniert?

Von der Funktion her scheint das wie die gängigen Logger zu laufen.  
Ich kann also Werte schreiben, aber nicht lesen, richtig?

Chris


----------



## Blockmove (16 Februar 2019)

Wir verwenden für solche Aufgaben zunehmend Node-RED.
Läuft entweder auf einem PC, einem IoT-Gateway / Raspberry oder in einem Container.
Als Universal-Gateway ist Node-RED eigentlich unschlagbar.
Egal ob nun S7, Modbus, OPC-UA, MQTT, CSV, SQL-Server, EMail, Twitter, ...

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## lutre (20 Februar 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir verwenden für solche Aufgaben zunehmend Node-RED.
> Läuft entweder auf einem PC, einem IoT-Gateway / Raspberry oder in einem Container.



Mit NodeRed habe ich bis jetzt auch recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich arbeite auch viel mit der Snap7 Lib (http://snap7.sourceforge.net/).

Grüße,
Luis


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 Februar 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> TCP-Fileserver für S7-Controller
> 
> 
> Harald



Ich hatte nun Gelegenheit das mal auszuprobieren.
Für die meisten Anforderungen ist das genau richtig.
Und der Projektierungsaufwand ist sehr überschaubar.

Eine Frage habe ich dazu aber noch:

Zuerst habe ich das Beispielprojekt (TIA V15) mit TIA V15.1 geöffnet.
Dann habe ich die benötigten Bausteine in ein bestehendes Projekt kopiert.
Nach dem Übersetzen hat der Compiler gemeckert, weil "TCON" und "TRCV" aus der Bibliothek nicht die gleichen Strukturelemente hatten.
Vermutlich ein Versionsunterschied?

Ich habe dann für die Testversion alles aus dem Siemens-Beispiel gelöscht und dieses Projekt auf meine Hardware angepasst.
Das hat gut funktioniert.

Wie sollte man das richtigerweise machen, wenn die Bibliotheksbausteine nicht gleich sind?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (20 Februar 2019)

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Antworten.
Das gucke ich mir auch an, sobald ich Zeit dafür finde.


----------

